# Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster Akt?



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Februar 2012)

mal was neues, wenns hier nicht passt, bitte verschieben....

http://www.vdsf.de/documents/offener-brief29022012.pdf

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Uih, das ist heftig!!!

Sollten wir, glaube ich, ein eigenes Thema draus machen


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Uih, das ist heftig!!!
> 
> Sollten wir, glaube ich, ein eigenes Thema draus machen




Jau.

"Der Schmierenkomödie nächster Teil".

Spätestens jetzt ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, wo angebliche 800.000 organisierte Angler ihren Verbandsfürsten in die Wüste schicken sollten. Und zwar dahin, wo es kein Wasser gibt.

Bildlich gesprochen.

Unglaublich, beschämend, dämlich.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Na, Ihr lieben Brandenburger, was macht ihr denn nun?

Ihr habt euch doch so schön weit aus dem Fenster gelegt.
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.

...und ich dachte immer, dass der ganze Reality-TV-Kram in den Privatsendern völlig realitätsfremd wäre.
Gegen das Mohnert'sche Schmierentheater ist das rein gar nichts.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Haste doch gelesen.

Mohnert gründet den DAFV und jeder der will, kann beitreten. Auch Brandenburg.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Dass der DAFV nichts anderes wird als ein VdSF mit anderem Namen predigen wir ja seit Monaten.
Und was haben wir uns Beschimpfungen, Verunglimpfungen und harsche Kritiken anhören müssen, wie sehr wir schwarzmalen würden und wie sehr wir mit allem übertreiben würden.

Nicht ein einziger hier hat auch nur im geringsten den Ansatz gehabt, uns dafür zu kritisieren, dass wir alles viel rosiger dargestellt haben als es jetzt gekommen ist...|rolleyes


----------



## flor61 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Super Schreiben vom VDSF. Das hat doch Beweiskraft. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß das ein letzter Schuß von Herrn Mohnert ist. Er sieht seine Felle wegschwimmen.
Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, daß der LAVB, dessen Mitglied ich bin, dort nicht mitmacht, ich habe da schon vor zwei Wochen was gehört, daß es gehörige "Luftverwirbelungen" gibt.
Denn wer dem Mohnertschen DAFV beitreten will, der kann das doch tun, aber ich denke, da sind die Messen noch nicht gesungen, auch dank der hier geleisteten hartnäckigen Aufklärungsarbeit. 

Dafür DANKE und Petri


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dass der DAFV nichts anderes wird als ein VdSF mit anderem Namen predigen wir ja seit Monaten.
> Und was haben wir uns Beschimpfungen, Verunglimpfungen und harsche Kritiken anhören müssen, wie sehr wir schwarzmalen würden und wie sehr wir mit allem übertreiben würden.
> 
> Nicht ein einziger hier hat auch nur im geringsten den Ansatz gehabt, uns dafür zu kritisieren, dass wir alles viel rosiger dargestellt haben als es jetzt gekommen ist...|rolleyes



Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp, das wird auch so bleiben.

Markstein kann sich jetzt als genialer Pokerspieler feiern lassen. Dabei hat er fahrlässig mit der Zukunft aller DAVler gepokert und dem Ansehen der Deutschen Anglerschaft ebensolchen Schaden zugefügt, wie Mohnert. Und das letzte Blatt liegt auch noch nicht auf dem Tisch.

Für mich ist die ganze Chose das Ergebnis rückgratloser Ränkespiele.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

flor61, das mag ja sein.
Aber umgekehrt wird nicht ein einziger westlicher VdSF-Landesverband auch nur den geringsten Ansatz machen, dieses Verhalten zum Anlass zu nehmen, um endlich mal konsequent sich gegen diesen Bundesverband und sein Präsidium aufzulehnen.
Ganz im Gegenteil höre ich die meisten von denen noch lautstark ihrem Boss zujubeln, allen voran die Bayern#d


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*

Ralle wieso?
Markstein steht jetzt als der große Fusionsverhinderer und Bremsschuh da und muss gegenüber Thüringen und Brandenburg ganz kleine Brötchen backen. Der hat weder erfolgreich geblufft noch geschickt gepokert, sondern einfach nur laufen lassen, was letztlich durch einzelne Fusionsgegnervereine (z.B. Kelbra) ins Rollen gebracht wurde.
Da haben wir durch unsere offensive Berichterstattung in Summe ja tatsächlich mehr bewirkt als er, nur haben wir immer offen kommuniziert, dass wir so eine Übernahmefusion für den falschen Weg halten.

Aber dass wir ja eigentlich immer für alles offen sind, was zum Wohle der Angler geschieht, weiß Herr Markstein ja auch...


----------



## flor61 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil höre ich die meisten von denen noch lautstark ihrem Boss zujubeln, allen voran die Bayern#d



Nun ja, wenn es so ist, dann ist es so, dann muß eben die ganze Choose abgeblasen werden.
Der VDSF kommt mir jetzt vor, wie ein Kind im Sandkasten, mit dem keiner mehr spielen will. "Dann mach ich das eben alleine, und ihr seid nicht mehr meine Freunde, sooo."

Petri


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Eher so, wie die pummeligen Jungs von der Bahnhofsbubenbande, die beim Fussball immer hinterherhecheln und ihre fetten Hinterteile nicht bewegt kriegen. 
Also genau die, die ihre Kraft nur aus dem Gewicht ihrer Bäuche beziehen.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Aber zurück zur  Sache.

Die Übernahme des DAV durch den umbenannten VdSF ist durch dieses Schreiben vom Tisch.
Der Weiterbestand des DAV in seiner alten Form ist eigentlich nicht mehr möglich, solange Brandenburg keine Rolle rückwärts macht. (In Thüringen müssen sie ja erstmal ihre eigenen lokalen Probleme in den Griff bekommen)
Wenn Bayern konsequent wäre, müssten die jetzt eigentlich aus dem VdSF austreten.
Genauso müsste Brandenburg aus dem DAV austreten.
Die könnten dann theoretisch eine eigene dritte Allianz gründen  und versuchen, andere Landesverbände von beiden Seiten in dieses Boot zu ziehen.
Dummerweise sind die Landesverbände auf beiden Seiten aber viel zu schwerfällig.

Damit stehen die ersten zwei Verlierer in Person der beiden jetzigen Präsidenten aber quasi fest.

Und in der Zwischenzeit gewinnen die Grünen in der Politik immer mehr Einfluss, den sie zu Lasten von Jägern und Anglern in Deutschland geltend machen, werden dabie vom VdSF/DAFV argumentativ (Verwertungsabsicht) unterstützt und das Ende vom freien Angeln in Deutschland ist absehbar:g, was dann heißt, das es neben der genannten Bauern- bzw. Selbstopfer noch ganz ganz viele weitere Verlierer geben wird.:c


----------



## flor61 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Oder so, jetzt wird´s wenigstens mal lustig  :q  #6

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Bayern:
Gibt einen klaren und gültigen Beschluss zum Austritt aus dem VDSF, wenn die Fusion genannte Übernahme nicht kommt - mal sehen wie die sich da rummogeln...

Thüringen:
Gibt einen klaren und gültigen Beschluss zum Austritt aus dem VDSF UND Eintritt in den DAV, wenn die Fusion genannte Übernahme nicht kommt - mal sehen wie die sich da rummogeln...

Brandenburg:
Gibt es weder Beschluss oder Befragung, sondern nur die Willenerklärung des Präsidiums, dass eine weiter DAV-Mitgliedschaft keinen Sinn mehr machen würde, wenn die Fusion genannte Übernahme nicht kommt - mal sehen, was da jetzt kommt...

Denn ein Austritt der Brandenburger aus dem DAV braucht ja eine Satzungsänderung. Dazu braucht es wiederum ein Quorum von 75%..-


Man darf sich also auf weitere Schlammschlachten der Verbände und Funktionäre "freuen"............

Das einzig Gute:
Den Anglern blieb (bis jetzt) ein einheitlicher Verband mit den restriktiven Leitlinien des VDSF/DAFV erspart.

Jetzt besteht also wieder die Chance auf einen richtigen Anglerverband in Deutschland, damit nicht nur Sport- und Angelfischer organisiert sind, sondern auch die Angler eine Vertretung bekommen.

Mal sehen, ob der DAV diese Chance wieder vertut und sich weiter selber schon wie der VDSF benimmt  - Oder ob sie jetzt endlich positiv für die Angler in Deutschland in die Gänge kommen..


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Stimmt, Thomas, man kann dem ganzen sogar was Positives abgewinnen, wenn man es so sieht, wie Du es beschreibst.

Dann gibt es halt demnächst den Verband *D*eutsche *A*ngelnde *F*isch*V*erwerter und den *D*eutschen *A*ngler *V*erband.

Und unsere Definition "Angelfischer = grundsätzliche Verwerter von allem, was sie fangen" gegenüber "Angler = frei ihrem eigenen Willen unterworfene Selbstentscheider" steckt gleich in beiden Namen!


----------



## gründler (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Was ist Schwarz und dreht sich im Kreis???

= Maulwurf beim Hammerwerfen.

Was ist Schwarz dreht sich im Kreis und hüppt auf der stelle????

=

Das der gleiche Maulwurf dem ist der Hammer auf'n fuß gefallen.



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......*



flor61 schrieb:


> auch dank der hier geleisteten hartnäckigen Aufklärungsarbeit.
> 
> Dafür DANKE und Petri


Gerne doch - Es würde mich auch wirklich freuen, wenn auch wir unseren Anteil daran gehabt hätten, diese Katastrophe für die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland zu verhindern......

Und auch schön, dass sich meine Signatur bewahrheitet hat ;-))


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Tjaa.....

Wenn sich die angedrohten und auch zu erwartenden Szenarien wirklich ergeben sollten, wird es wohl immer dringlicher, einen Verband FÜR Angler ins Leben zu rufen .....
Die Chancen, das dieser dann in absehbarer Zeit mehr Gehör bei der Einführung und Abschaffung von Regelungen und Gesetzen finden wird, wie die dann noch bestehenden Rumpfverbände, die sich in Grabenkämpfen weiter aufreiben werden, stehen dann wirklich nicht schlecht !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Tjaa.....
> 
> Wenn sich die angedrohten und auch zu erwartenden Szenarien wirklich ergeben sollten, wird es wohl immer dringlicher, einen Verband FÜR Angler ins Leben zu rufen .....
> Die Chancen, das dieser dann in absehbarer Zeit mehr Gehör bei der Einführung und Abschaffung von Regelungen und Gesetzen finden wird, wie die dann noch bestehenden Rumpfverbände, die sich in Grabenkämpfen weiter aufreiben werden, stehen dann wirklich nicht schlecht !!
> ...




Ich fürchte, dazu ist es zu spät.

Dieses gesamte monatelange Kasperltheater um Macht und Mammom, inclusive der blamablen Vorstellung beider Präsidenten und einiger führender Verbandsfürsten, dürfte weder der Politik noch den Tierschützern entgangen sein.
Das einzige was erreicht wurde ist, dass die Angler nun von niemandem mehr ernst genommen werden.

Da ist es mit einem Neuen Verband nicht getan, denn der müsste erst jahrelang das Porzellan zu kitten versuchen, was VDSF und DAV zerschlagen haben. 

Und bis dahin hat uns die Realität längst überholt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Mohnerts Schmierentheater nächster Akt*

Nur mal so zum nachdenken:
Wir wissen ja eines nicht und gehen daher vielleicht auch von falschen Tatsachen aus:
Bisher war es ja letztlich so, dass der DAV-Bund (Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss) immer vor den Forderungen des VDSF/DAFV eingeknickt sind.

Bestes Beispiel dazu war ja hier zu lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014
Da wurde von Präsidium und Verbandsauschuss ja wieder einmal gegen vorher öffentlich gemachte, eigene Aussagen gehandelt. 

Indem der DAV da sowohl einen viel zu kurzen Zeitplan akzeptiert hat.. 

Wie auch der DAV auch deswegen alternative, bessere Satzungsentwürfe nicht mal diskutierte..

Und der DAV da sämtliche bisherigen (nicht schlechten) angelpolitischen Leitlinien aufgab und ohne deren festschreiben in den VDSF übertreten wollte.


Genau das gleiche kann ja der DAV immer noch alles haben, indem er dann jetzt einfach zum VDSF übertritt..  



Wieso glauben wir (dummen) Angler eigentlich, dass durch diesen Brief des VDSF der DAV davon abgehalten werden könnte, wie bisher auch ohne Rücksicht auf seine Angler, ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, zum VDSF zu wechseln??

Wieso sollte der DAV jetzt auf einmal Rücksicht auf seine Angler nehmen?

Wieso sich wieder an seine angelpolitischen Punkte und seine anderen Versprechen erinnern??

Nun können sie doch endlich unkompliziert kriegen, was sie nach den letzten Veröffentlichungen seitens des DAV wohl eh wollten:
*Den Übertritt des DAV zum VDSF unter kompletter Aufgabe eigener Positionen...*


Warten wir also vor zu großer Freude darüber, dass uns ein einziger Sport/Angelfischerverband erspart geblieben ist, erst einmal ab - der droht immer noch...

*Auch wenn wir uns das als (dumme) Angler nicht vorstellen können, dass der DAV nach so einem Schreiben des VDFS wieder einknickt - es wäre ja aber nicht das erste Mal.......  *

Noch ist da die Kuh nicht vom Eis - Erst mal muss sich jetzt dazu der DAV positionieren und auf diese Veröffentlichung darf man gespannt sein.

Zu oft hat der DAV in den letzten 2 Jahren sein Wort gegenüber den Anglern nicht gehalten, warum sollte er es diesmal tun?

Warum sollte er diesmal dem VDSF nicht folgen, wie er es letztlich bisher ja immer getan hatte??

Und nach der Namensänderung des VDSF zum DAFV dann halt ohne Verschmelzungsvertrag übertreten??

Wir werden sehen.....................

Und zum VDSF - Ist es nicht interessant, wie sich da das Vorgehen immer wieder gleicht?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657

Und wir hatten ja schonmal einen konstruktiven Vorschlag gemacht, wie sich - sofern tatsächlich vorhanden - die Vernünftigen beider Dachverbände zu gemeinsamer Arbeit FÜR Angler zusammentun könnten - auch ohne jede "Fusion", durch schlichte praktiche Arbeit!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089


> > Wie bei der 12er - Kommission jeder feststellen konnte, gibt es durchaus vernünftige Leute auf beiden Seiten, die miteinander können - in der Arbeit wie auch persönlich.
> >
> > Was spricht denn nun dagegen, wenn man aus einer solchen Kommission zuerst einmal eine Art gemeinsames "Außenminísterium" bildet, das im Bund und in Europa *in gemeinsamer Arbeit die Interessen der Angler vertritt *.
> > Und den Landesverbänden hilft bei der Arbeit in den jeweiligen Ländern, beim Kampf gegen unsinnige Gesetzgebung?
> ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

@Ralle24

Wenn sich solch ein neuer Verband um professionelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bemüht, und damit meine ich nicht die eigenen Reihen, außerdem eine Selbstdarstellung in der Öffentlichkeit (gab es beim VdSF ja nur auf ger grünen Woche) betreibt, sich anerkannte Fachleute (Arlinghaus und Co.) ins Boot holt, nicht mit geschönten Mitgliederzahlen so tut, als würde er jeden Angler in D-Land vertreten, dürfte es nicht allzulange dauern, bis die Landes- und Bundespolitik und evtl. sogar die Naturschutzverbände merken, was für Scharlatanen sie bisher aufgesessen sind ......
Versuch macht klug.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Der DAV hätte eigentlich die Grundlagen dazu gehabt, das hinzukriegen..

Wenn dessen Funktionäre sowohl ihren Arsxx in der Hose wiederfinden würden und sie endlich ohne Kompromisse gegenüber dem VDSF wieder konkrete Arbeit für Angler machen würden..

Ich bin ja immer zuerst mal Optimist - vielleicht reicht dieser offene Brief des VDSF ja für DAV-Funktionäre und Verbände zum aufwachen..

Denn wenn denen jetzt immer noch nicht klar ist, dass es NIE um eine gleichberechtigte Fusion, sondern immer nur um die bedingungslose Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ging - möglichst mit Mohnert als Präsident - dann ist denen wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen..,.

Und ja, dann braucht es einen neuen dritten, einen wirklichen Verband für Angler wie cyprinusbarbus das beschrieben hat, wenn die DAVler jetzt tatsächlich immer noch nicht aufwachen würden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

PS:
Aus Peter Mohnerts Sicht wäre es natürlich sicher wohl mehr als angenehm, wenn der VDSF (Verbandsausschuss oder HV) diesem Vorschlag des VDSF-Präsidiums folgen würde.

Er kann dann sagen, da die Satzung, die leider auch so vom DAV ja akzeptiert wurde, nach der HV des VDSF Gültigkeit hätte und der VDSF dann auch in DAFV umbenannt wäre (saurer, alter Wein im neuen Schlauch, fällt mir dazu ein), kann ja jeder DAV-Landesverband, der das will, zum VDSF (bzw. dann DAFV) "rüberfusionieren"..

Da es dann aber weder Verschmelzungsvertrag noch gemeinsame HV (wie geplant)  beider Verbände zur Übernahme geben würde, wäre weiterhin  Peter Mohnert eben Präsident - er wurde ja gerade erst "einstimmig" vom VDSF wieder gewählt.

Ebenso würde dann Präsident Ripperger vom Hamburger Landesverband, dessen Vorstand ja wohl bis heute immer  noch nicht entlastet wurde - wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten -  Vizepräsident im Bund für Finanzen bleiben können.

Ebenso müsste er nicht Geschäftsgebahren und Verträge der VDSF-GmbH offenlegen..

Und wenn der VDSF diese Satzungsänderung beschliesst, werden wir auf jeden Fall beim Bundesumweltamt mal nachfragen, ob mit dieser Satzung der VDSF/DAFV des Status als Naturschutzverband überhaupt behalten kann - nach Ansicht unserer Juristen ist das mehr als zweifelhaft..

Das wird alles noch richtig lustig werden ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Nach seinem in Auszügen bei uns veröffentlichten Brief an Günter Markstein wird Peter Mohnert wohl auch erwarten, dass der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF und nachfolgend die HV das auch alles abnickt, wie es jetzt vom Präsidium eingebracht wurde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014



			
				Brief von Peter Mohnert schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte; dies wird in dem von Dir geführten Verband nicht anders sein.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.


----------



## brocxxxxx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Nach tagelanger, mühseliger Kleinarbeit habe ich mich durch die unterschiedlichen Beiträge zum VDSF, DAV, zur Fusion dieser beiden Verbände, zur Kritik an Vorständen, zum fehlenden  Demokratieverständnis dieser und auch durch Beiträge, die das „PRO“ und „CONTRA“ belichten, gearbeitet. 

Auffällig ist die geringe Beteiligung der Mitglieder, so sind es nur Wenige, die, allerdings dann in sehr vielen Kommentaren, ein gewisses Interesse zeigen. Gemeint ist ein Vergleich zur Summe aller Board-Mitglieder. Genau so auffällig sind die x-fachen Wiederholungen und Hinweise auf vorangegangene „Threads“, die zur Beantwortung von gestellten Fragen herangezogen werden, das macht ein Verstehen mühselig!  
Sollte ich es nicht überlesen haben, was bei der Menge der Beiträge verständlich wäre, dann vermisse ich einige, für mich wesentliche Argumente in diesem „Disput“.

Wenn ich das Anglerboard als mediale Plattform für alle Angler verstehe, so vermisse ich eine Aufklärung zu der tatsächlichen Bedeutung dieses „offenen Briefes“.
Diese Entscheidung, nicht zu fusionieren oder besser gesagt einen geeinten Verband zu installieren, ist ein Desaster!
Es wird also zukünftig nicht eine geeinte Sprache der Angler geben, mit der Wirkung, dass Anglern noch weniger Gehör geschenkt werden wird, als bislang.
Das Gegengewicht zu Naturschutz- und Tierschutzverbänden, wird noch lächerlicher ausfallen, da, so werden Sie mir Recht geben, Angler nun mal keine ernstzunehmende Lobby haben. Auch fehlt uns, anders als bei den  Jägern, deren Klientel häufig an wichtigen Positionen sitzt, der Zugang zur Politik. Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, auch wenn hier Aussagen einiger, weniger Landespolitiker veröffentlicht wurden, dass man sich hier gegen diese Verbände (NaBu, etc etc) stellt, die mit annährend unerschöpflichen Geld- und/oder Machtmitteln ausgestattet sind. Immer stehen die nächsten Wahlen vor der Tür und kein, wirklich kein Politiker wird sich ernsthaft auf die Seite der Angler schlagen, da wir weniger als 4 %  der Bevölkerung darstellen und nur sehr bedingt als zu eroberndes „Wahlvolk“ dienen. Eine Auseinandersetzung, die medial lauten könnte: „XXX-Politiker macht gemeinsame Sache mit Tierquälern“, denn so werden wir halt bei einigen Tierschützern gesehen, wird sich niemand erlauben.
Ich halte persönlich die „Arbeit“ der jeweiligen Vorstände der beiden Angelverbände, jedenfalls was die Fusion betrifft, für erbärmlich. Eindeutig werden eigene Interessen vor die der entscheidenden Sache gestellt. Das ist so  nicht hinnehmbar und sollte von den Mitgliedern abgestraft werden. 
Besonders deswegen, um die verheerenden Konsequenzen der Situation und daraus wahrscheinlich folgender, weiterer Einschränkungen bei der Ausübung des Angelns zu belichten, würde ich mir eine Berichterstattung wünschen, die sich weniger mit den charakterlichen Eigenschaften von Vorständen befasst, als mehr mit den jetzigen und insbesondere zukünftigen Auswirkungen, wenn es zu keinem kraftvollen, geeinten Verband kommen sollte. Unter welcher Führung auch immer. Vielleicht lässt sich so ein größeres Interesse der AB-Mitglieder entwickeln, die dann bei den Vorständen der Vereine für Änderungen bei deren nächsten Wahlverhalten sorgen. Ich denke es ist wichtig für alle Angler zu wissen, dass das Setzkescherverbot, Entnahmegebot oder das Verbieten des Nachtangelns noch nicht einmal die Spitze des Eisberges sind, sollte einigen, radikalen Tier- oder Naturschützern gefolgt werden.                                         
Ich bitte Sie inständig, sollten Sie diesen Beitrag einer Antwort für würdig empfinden, auf ellenlange Zitate, aus anderen Beiträgen oder aus vergangenen Wochen oder Monaten, zu verzichten. Wie bereits oben erwähnt, erschwert das eine klar nachzuvollziehende Diskussion erheblich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Die Problematik besteht darin, die Masse an Informationen aufzuarbeiten und zusammenzufassen. Zu jeder Frage gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Meinugen, dass kann man kaum verständlich zusammenfassen.




brockmöller schrieb:


> Auffällig ist die geringe Beteiligung der Mitglieder, so sind es nur Wenige, die, allerdings dann in sehr vielen Kommentaren, ein gewisses Interesse zeigen.
> 
> Sehr viele Interessierte lesen nur und schreiben nicht selbst. Allerdings gebe ich Dir Recht, dass eine wesentlich größere, aktive Beteiligung besser wäre.
> 
> ...



Nochmal, die Ganze Geschichte über die Fusion würde ein Buch füllen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



> .Wenn ich das Anglerboard als mediale Plattform für alle Angler verstehe, so vermisse ich eine Aufklärung zu der tatsächlichen Bedeutung dieses „offenen Briefes“.
> Diese Entscheidung, nicht zu fusionieren oder besser gesagt einen geeinten Verband zu installieren, ist ein Desaster!


*Es gibt keine Entscheidung nicht zu fusionieren* 

Nur den Beschluss des Präsidiums des VDSF, dem Verbandsausschuss und nachfolgend der HV des VDSF vorzuschlagen, den von VDSF und DAV von der Initiative Pro DAFV übernommenen Satzungsentwurf als Satzungsänderung für den VDSF zu übernehmen und diesen in DAFV umzubennen..

Um zu verhindern, dass in einem Verschmelzungsvertrag festgelegt wird, dass ein von den Verbänden unabhängiger Politiker Präsident des neuen Verbandes wird.

Und dass der gmeinsame Verband Mitglied der CIPS (da gehts um Teilnahme an Meisterschaften) und der Europäischen Anglerföderation wird (P.M. ist ja auch Präident der anderen europäischen Anglervereinigung).

Und dass eben nicht die Vorgänge um die VDSF-GmbH offen gelegt werden müssen..

Ob und welche Bedeutung dieser offene Brief hat, wird sich erst zeigen, wenn zum einen der DAV reagiert hat und zum anderen, wenn sich dazu der VDSF-Verbandsausschuss und die HV des VDSF dazu positioniert hat.

Bis jetzt zeigt er nur, wie erbärmlich die Akteure dieses Schmierentheaters agieren, um - das hast Du vollkommen richtig erkannt - ihre eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen.

Um die Interessen der Angler gehts da schon lange nicht mehr.

Für Angler kann nur dann positives daraus entstehen, wenn in BEIDEN Verbänden die vereinzelt anzutreffenden Vernünftigen (es wird mir immer wieder versichert, dass es die geben würde) es schaffen, eine *gemeinsame* angelpolitische Positionierung hinzubekommen.

Denn das wäre Grundvorausetzung, um in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik als  Interessenvertreter überhaupt ernst genommen zu werden:
Das man weiss, welche Interessen da tatsächlich vertreten werden sollen - und wie.

Wäre eine gleiche angelpolitische Einstellung da, wäre es auch ohne Fusion/Übernahme keinerlei Problem mit einer Stimme zu sprechen - was ja das verlogene Argument für die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF immer war..

Leider - und das ist nicht nur bei Anglern so - ist eben das Interesse am mitwirken in vorhandene Strukturen nicht gerade ausgeprägt.

Ebensowenig, das man sich dazu natürlich zuerstmal mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen muss.

Daher kommen auch die von angesprochenen Links/Verweise/Wiederholungen:
Es ist alles bei uns zu finden - nur ist es eben nicht möglich, das in kurzen, einfachen Statements zusammen zu fassen.
Da muss man sich leider die Mühe machen, das durchzukauen.

Aber wir sind am arbeiten, eine Zeitschiene mit den Geschehnissen seit Anfang 2010 zu erstellen, mit den jeweils dazugehörenden Artikeln, damit das mal übersichtlich insgesamt vorhanden ist.

Und leider hast Du ansonsten damit auch vollkommen recht:
Du hättest gerne einen starken, einheitlichen Verband..

Wir auch..

Du kritisierst, dass wir die jetzigen  Akteure (auch charakterlich) kritisieren..

Das muss man leider so, da aus beiden Verbänden mit den jetzigen Akteuren eben leider kein starker, gemeinsamer, an den Interessen der Angler orientierter Verband entstehen kann.

Man kann aus Scheixxe eben leider kein Gold machen..

Dazu muss man aber zuest mal sehern, wo wo die Scheixxe sitzt - Und wo eventuell noch etwas Gold zu finden wäre..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Ups, Ralle wieder mal fast gleichzeitig..


----------



## brocxxxxx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Du kritisierst, dass wir die jetzigen Akteure (auch charakterlich) kritisieren..

Ich kritisiere nicht, dass ihr die Vorstände auch charakterlich angreift, dass kann durchaus mal nötig sein. Ich kritisiere, dass das meiner Meinung nach vorrangig geschieht, da ich Hinweise auf die Folgen, eines Nichtgründes des geeinten Verbandes für existentieller halte. Schon Heute kauft des Naturschutzbund Gewässer und Uferstreifen in Mengen auf, um Dritten (in dem Falle, uns) den Zugang als dann ja Eigentümer zu verwehren.
Dass der Tierschutz nicht immer logischen Gesichtspunkten folgt ist ja spätestens durch die Kormorandebatte aufgezeigt worden. Da ist wissentschaftlich belegt und sachlich argumentiert worden, ohne, eben wegen fehlender Lobby, auch nur einen Hauch erreicht zu haben. (ich denke die 5 Tiere, die aus wissenschaftlichen gründen geschossen wurden, kann man nicht als Erfolg bezeichnen).    
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es besser ein Wir-Gefühl, im Sinne einer Zusammenarbeit von Naturschutz, Tierschutz und Anglern, geben sollte. Aber so kraftlos wie die Anglerschaft vertreten ist, und so lange hier Beiträge zum Räuchern und Fischrezepten ähnliche Hits und das von mehr Mitgliedern bekommen, muss man sich nicht wundern. Da werden erst Einige wach werden, wenn das Heimgewässer durch eine Pforte versperrt wird, die mit einem Schild versehen sein wird: "Zutritt verboten, der Eigentümer (xxx-schutzbund). Es geht mir nur um die Prämissen: "Wir" ärgern uns vordergründig über einen Herrn "Mohnert", diskutieren Setzkescherverbote, während ein evtl. komplettes "Aus" für das Angeln vor der Tür steht!
Ziel muss es sein, Gewicht und Fahrt aufzunehmen, Augenhöhe zu den anderen Verbänden zu erreichen und nicht mehr der arme Betteljunge, den Sie aus Mitleid noch sein Mittagessen fangen lassen, und das natürlich mit vorgeschriebenem Material und zu einer gestatteten Zeit.


----------



## angler1996 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Ich kann Ralle nur Zustimmen,
Es lesen viele und schreiben wenige ( ich auch). Langsam ist es einfach kaum noch zu überschauen.
Wenn dieses ganze Thema nicht bitter ernst wäre, könnte man eigentlich nur noch darüber lachen ( dieses Szenario ist langsam Filmreif, ob als Lust oder Trauerspiel?)
Nun gibts ja zumindest mal 2 Postionen, das hat ja fast schon was von Demokratie ;-).
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, das ich der DAV Postion mit der Rückbesinnung auf die 12 Kommission und einigen anderen Postionen, schon zumindest positive Ansätz erkenne.
Welches kind das alles hervorbringt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
Eines wollte ich zumindest noch zum Ausdruck bringen, ( da ich ja gelegentlich mal gemeckert habe) Danke an die Redaktionsbeteiligten für die Masse der geleisteten Arbeit und die doch versachlichte Diskussion.
Und die Idee von Thomas , das mal zusammen zu fassen ist wirklich hilfreich. Macht weiter Jungs ( Mädels sind glaube ich knapp)
Gruß A.


----------



## Zoddl (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich kann Ralle nur Zustimmen,
> Es lesen viele und schreiben wenige ( ich auch). *Langsam ist es einfach kaum noch zu überschauen.*


Vollkommen korrekt!

Und ehrlich... kann mich bitte jemand darüber aufklären, was genau P.M. am DAV da schon wieder kritisiert?

Mein letzter Stand der Dinge im DAV war, dass Änderungsvorschläge seitens der wenigen KAVs am Satzungs*entwurf* bislang lediglich zur Kenntnis genommen wurden.
Und selbst P.M. bezeichnet den Satzungsentwurf im Brief immer noch als "Entwurf", nicht als fertig ausgearbeitete und finale Satzung. 

Ich steh entweder aufm Schlauch... oder Mohnert hat da irgendwas verwechselt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *



> Mein letzter Stand der Dinge im DAV war, dass Änderungsvorschläge seitens der wenigen KAVs am Satzungsentwurf bislang lediglich zur Kenntnis genommen wurden.


Nenene, die waren schon viel weiter und haben den Satzungsentwurf akzeptiert gehabt im DAV, es ging nur noch um den Verschmelzungsvertrag.

Und auch da hatte der Verbandsaussschuss des DAV einen Beschluss gefasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014

Ich nehme an Du bist nicht im DAV organisiert, sonst wärst Du da ja sicherlich umfänglich von den Funktionären bei euch informiert worden - ob Landes-, Regional- oder Kreisverbände...


----------



## brocxxxxx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Es wird also zukünftig nicht eine geeinte Sprache der Angler geben, mit der Wirkung, dass Anglern noch weniger Gehör geschenkt werden wird, als bislang.
Das Gegengewicht zu Naturschutz- und Tierschutzverbänden, wird noch lächerlicher ausfallen, da, so werden Sie mir Recht geben, Angler nun mal keine ernstzunehmende Lobby haben.

Schwerwiegender Denkfehler. Es geht nicht um ein Gegengewicht, sondern um ein Miteinander. Und zwar auf einer für beide Seiten fruchtbaren Basis. Zumindest mit dem Naturschutz. Der Tierschutz hat bei extensiver Nutzung der Natur nix verloren. 

Das sehe ich mittlerer Weile etwas differenzierter.
Natürlich ist, wie schon geschrieben, ein Miteinander anzustreben. Jedoch ist dieses Aufeinanderzugehen leider nur recht einseitig gewünscht. Aus eigener Erfahrung, mein Verein hatte, 5 Minuten vor Toresschluss etliche Kilometer Traveufer dirket von den unterschiedlichen Eigentümern gekauft, um dem Naturschutzbund zuvorzukommen, der schon hinter dem Rücken des Vereins mit Verhandlungen begonnen hatte. Das Ziel war, die Angler dort völlig draußen zu lassen. Wären die ansässigen Bauern (man kennt sich) nicht auf unserer Seite gewesen, würde man in der oberen Trave die Meerforellen-Angelplätze mit der Lupe suchen können. Zu den Teilen der Tierschützer, um Gottes Willen nicht alle, die anderen Meinungen, egal wie fundiert, nicht gelten lassen, habe ich mich bereits geäußert.


----------



## gründler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Das Gegengewicht zu Naturschutz- und Tierschutzverbänden, wird noch lächerlicher ausfallen, da, so werden Sie mir Recht geben, Angler nun mal keine ernstzunehmende Lobby haben.


 

Nur in Deutschland hat der Angler keine Lobby,in fast allen anderen Ländern(1-2 Ausnahmen) hat der Angler eine sehr starke Lobby bezw.Verbände.

Da wird noch intensiv was getan und sich bei bedarf zur "Wehr" gesetzt.

#h


----------



## brocxxxxx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



gründler schrieb:


> Nur in Deutschland hat der Angler keine Lobby,in fast allen anderen Ländern(1-2 Ausnahmen) hat der Angler eine sehr starke Lobby bezw.Verbände.
> 
> Da wird noch intensiv was getan und sich bei bedarf zur "Wehr" gesetzt.
> 
> #h



Nun, augenblicklich spreche (schreibe) ich über deutsche Verhältnisse. Wie sich das einmal im europäischen Kontext entwickeln wird, ist abzuwarten. Sollten dann aber starke Verbände aus anderen EU-Staaten die Arbeit leisten, zu der "wir" anscheinend nicht fähig sind, und über Brüssel "unsere" Probleme für "uns" lösen, wäre das ja eine perfekte Situation. Wozu dann noch einen VDSF oder DAV, wenn es einen stärkeren VESF oder EAV gäbe? Allein, mir fehlt der Glaube!


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



brockmöller schrieb:


> Das sehe ich mittlerer Weile etwas differenzierter.
> Natürlich ist, wie schon geschrieben, ein Miteinander anzustreben. Jedoch ist dieses Aufeinanderzugehen leider nur recht einseitig gewünscht.



Stimmt, bisher nur von Seiten der Naturschützer. Sie tun sich allerdings mehr als schwer, die Angler ernst zu nehmen. Und bei dem Zirkus der in Vereinen und Verbänden oft fabriziert wird, und mit diesen beiden "Repräsentanten" arbeiten die lieber mit der Augsburger Puppenkiste zusammen. 

Völlig verständlich.


----------



## FPB (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Leute, fragt doch mal einen anderen angler was er von der fusion hält. 

Hä, fusion ??? kenn ich nicht, ich will doch nur angeln und meine ruhe haben.

oder: was soll uns schon passieren, fischereirecht ist ländersache, da haben die da oben sowieso nix zusagen, es bringt uns also keine nachteile der neue verein.

diese gleichgültigkeit von vieelen anglern ist das problem
und das wird von oben einfach nur schamlos ausgenutzt und die wenigen die meckern kann mann doch ignorieren.

gruß
frank


----------



## antonio (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



FPB schrieb:


> Leute, fragt doch mal einen anderen angler was er von der fusion hält.
> 
> Hä, fusion ??? kenn ich nicht, ich will doch nur angeln und meine ruhe haben.
> 
> ...



so ist es und bei weitem nicht nur beim angeln.
erst wenn es den "einzelnen" dann mal konkret betrifft, dann wird gejammert, aber dann ists meist zu spät, es wird sich damit abgefunden und der alte trott geht weiter hier in d.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Die Naturschutzbeiträge habe ich in den passenden Thread verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494


----------



## Zoddl (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nenene, die waren schon viel weiter und haben den Satzungsentwurf akzeptiert gehabt im DAV, es ging nur noch um den Verschmelzungsvertrag.
> 
> Und auch da hatte der Verbandsaussschuss des DAV einen Beschluss gefasst:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014


Okay!? Nur wie passt das jetzt in den Kontext des offenen Briefes? Damit mohniert Mohnert also (wieder) etwas, das so nicht stimmt? Was und welche Änderungen im Satzungsentwurf und Verschmelzungsvertrag eigentlich? Hähh?
Nun, sei es drum... wenns Spass macht! Dazu ermächtigten lassen hat er sich ja.

Die zweite Sache ist ja die, dass der "Auftrag der Mitgliederversammlung" und später der Initiative "Pro DAFV" die Fusion der Dachverbände war. Dieser Auftrag ist ja nun (wieder) schiefgegangen.
Die Fusion hätte, gemäss ihrer Natur, natürlich zu einer Satzungsänderung geführt. Dafür habe ich vor langer Zeit auch mal mein Patschehändchen gehoben... oder habs eben "abgenickt".

Nur... ohne Fusion keine Satzungsänderung, oder seh ich da etwas falsch?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Du bist nicht im DAV organisiert, sonst wärst Du da ja sicherlich umfänglich von den Funktionären bei euch informiert worden - ob Landes-, Regional- oder Kreisverbände...


Du... frag mich mal! Ich bin Mitglied im TLAV (derzeit VDSF) und damit zukünftig entweder im DAV, DAFV oder schlimmstenfalls weiterhin im VDSF. Je nachdem wie die Kiste jetzt weiterläuft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



> Du... frag mich mal! Ich bin Mitglied im TLAV (derzeit VDSF)


Arme Sau ;-)))



> Nur... ohne Fusion keine Satzungsänderung, oder seh ich da etwas falsch?


Ja, siehste falsch.

Der VDSF will sich jetzt die Satzung geben, welche von der Initiative Pro DAFV vorgesetzt wurde..

Leider vorgesetzt wurde...

Denn es gibt ja bessere Satzungen, die aber leider nicht mal diskutiert wurden, auch weil der ebenfalls von der Initiative vorgesetzte (und akzeptierte) Zeitplan viel zu kurz war.

Da ja der TLAV auch VDSF ist, wundert es mich weniger, dass da auch Delegierte vor der Abstimmung nicht richtig informiert wurden.........

Liegt ja bei euch auch an den "Landesbesonderheiten" - andere Geschichte...

Ich hatte schon Gespräche sowohl mit eurem Präsidenten wie eurem Geschäftsführer..

Die eigentlich die richtigen angelpolitischen Grundsätze (also nicht die des VDSF) vertreten..

Dass sie  sich dann aber in das Schmierentheater mit Bayern und Brandenburg in der Initiative Pro DAFV mit reinziehen liesen, nur weil sie in Thüringen landespolitisch einen einheitlichen Verband brauchen und dafür alle angelpolitishen Grundsätze über Bord warfen wie auch der DAV, das werde ich nie verstehen...

Aber ich verstehe bei der ganzen Verbands/Funktionärsgeschichte eh nicht mehr viel...

Vielleicht muss man mich halt langsam einweisen - oder vielleicht auch andere (statt oder mit mir)...


----------



## FPB (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

habe gerade folgende aussage geschrieben bekommen

Blöd ist nur, dass es nach meinem Kenntnisstand den DAV definitiv ab 31.12.12 nicht mehr gibt.

Was sind das für gerüchte ?? oder ist da was drann??

gruß
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Von wem hast Du das geschrieben bekommen?
Auf welche Frage hin?

Hätten vielleicht einige gerne - grade im VDSF rund ums immer "einstimmige" Präsidium und Verbandsaussschuss...

Bis jetzt ist das kompletter Unfug.

Dazu müsste es ja entweder einen Beschlsus zur Auflöung geben oder einen Beschluss zum Übertritt in den VDSF - beides gibts nicht..

Vielleicht weiss man ja näxte Woche mehr und da wird das beschlossen, am 10.03. ist ja Hauptversammlung des DAV-Bund ;-))

Ausschliessen kann man ja bei deisen Verbänden nichts..


----------



## Honeyball (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Der DAV hat weder seine Selbstauflösung beschlossen noch geht aus der Satzung irgendwas hervor.
Wenn man Dir geschrieben hätte "nach dem 21.12.2012", hätte das wenigstens noch einen seriösen Hintergrund (Maya-Kalender):m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Oder vielleicht auch am 01. 04.2012???
;-))


----------



## FPB (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

sorry, aber da ist es was an der basis für bare münze genommen wird, wer auch immer das in umlauf setzt.

werde mich mal auf verursacher-suche begeben.

gruß
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *



> wer auch immer das in umlauf setzt.



Naja, lies Dir mal durch was da alles passiert ist im Laufe dieser Geschichte(n) rund um die Fusion und wie die Angler da von den Verbänden (beiden) verarscht und auch belogen wurden..

Dass es da "Interessierte" geben könnte, die solchen Unfug in Umlauf setzen, ist doch da eher weniger das Wunder, oder??


----------



## Fischpaule (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Moin

Ha, hab mir doch gedacht, das es nicht so einfach wird. Das der DAV so einfach verschenkt werden sollte, konnte ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen... Bin gespannt, was Markstein nun aus dem Ärmel schüttelt nach dem Alleingang von Mohnert|rolleyes....
Der größte Lacher ist ja wohl, das die DAV-Vereine nun zum Übertritt aufgefordert werden - was sollte dazu der Anreiz sein;+
Der DAV verfügt über einen gigantischen Gewässerpool, den die Vereine dann nicht mehr nutzen könnten - ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das sich Mohnert mit seinem VDSF etwas zu wichtig nimmt.

#h


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Der DAV verfügt über einen gigantischen Gewässerpool, den die Vereine dann nicht mehr nutzen könnten - ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das sich Mohnert mit seinem VDSF etwas zu wichtig nimmt.
> 
> #h



Das ist einerseits richtig, andererseits steht der DAV laut eigener Aussage vor einem Finanzierungsproblem (steigende Ausgaben bei gleichbleibenden/sinkenden Einnahmen). 
Er muss sich nicht kurzfristig dem VDSF anbiedern, ist mittelfristig aber rein demografisch weiter auf dem absteigenden Ast, muss sich also vor allem mit mitgliederstarken Verbänden zusammenschließen.

Der VDSF hat ein wirklich ernstes Problem, wenn Bayern als finanzielles und mitgliederstarkes Schwergewicht tatsächlich wie angedroht austritt. Das überlebt Mohnert meiner Meinung nach nicht in seiner Position als Chef des Ladens.


----------



## locotus (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Habe heute an einer Veranstaltung teilgenommen, bei der auch der Präsident des LAV Sachsen Anhalts, Herr Weineck zu gegen war. Er hat alle Anwesenden über den aktuellen Stand informiert und doch ziemlich klar seine Meinung zu diesem Brief geäußert. Eine Fusion kann und wird es so nicht geben. Man ist zwar immer noch Gesprächs bereit, aber eben nicht bereit, alles was von der anderen Seite gefordert wird zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Und welchen Grund gibt es, gerade Herrn Weineck zu glauben?

Der trotz des eindeutigen Beschlusses seines Landesverbandes zu Änderungen auch an der Satzung dennoch dieser im Verbandsaussschuss zugestimmt hat?

Auch zu diesem Brief zugestimmt hat, der keinerlei Satzungsänderungen vorsieht?

Der also klar gegen einen Beschluss seines Landesverbandes gehandelt hat?

Wieso soll jetzt gerade aus diesem Saulus ein Paulus werden?

Leider ist es so, dass inzwischen der DAV kein Stück ehrlicher, offener oder glaubwürdiger als der VDSF ist.

Beschlüsse werden ignoriert, Presse ausgeladen, informiert - wenn überhaupt - nur wies gerade passt..


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

@brocxxxxxx:
Richtig, die Sache ist komplex. Deswegen kann auch nicht in jedem Beitrag die volle Bandbreite aller Aspekte beleuchtet werden. Gleichwohl verdienen sie alle Aufmerksamkeit. Ich werde mich in Kürze noch zu den weiteren Ursachen und möglichen Auswirkungen des "Offenen Briefs" äußern.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und welchen Grund gibt es, gerade Herrn Weineck zu glauben?
> 
> Als möglichen Grund könnte ich mir vorstellen: Rest von Selbstachtung eines auf seine Errungenschaften stolzen Verbandes


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und welchen Grund gibt es, gerade Herrn Weineck zu glauben?




Es besteht kein Grund, irgendjemandem in die Fusion verwickeltem zu glauben.

Wenn man allerdings jeden in Frage stellt, kommt auch nichts dabei raus.

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass die VDSF-Funktionäre bisher nicht gewohnt sind, nach eigenen Ansichten zu handeln und abzustimmen, sondern weitgehend nur für die Entscheidungen eines Peter Mohnert stimmen konnten. 

Jetzt merken sie wohl so langsam, dass da kein Julius Cäsar im Präsidentenstuhl sitzt, sondern der Hauptmann von Köpenick. 

Die müssen jetzt erst lernen, eigenständige Beschlüsse zu fassen und durchzusetzen und dabei sollten wir Veränderungswillige nicht gleich pauschal vor den Kopf hauen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Wir können ja mal 'nen Button zum Anstecken entwerfen:

"Ja, ich bin VdSF-Funktionär und kann trotzdem alleine denken"

Dann können wir die wenigstens voneinander unterscheiden.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Defizite pauschal im Denken liegen, aber ganz überwiegend im Handeln. 

Und ich bin der Meinung wir sollten sehr genau darauf achten, wen wir hier angreifen, diese aber dann unnachgiebig behandeln.

Und wenn ein zukünftiger Paulus zuvor ein Saulus war, dann ist mir das Schnuppe. Hauptsache es passiert was vernünftiges.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



> Hauptsache es passiert was vernünftiges.


Das ist ja genau das Problem:
Bislang ja nix in Sicht..

Bis jetzt immer noch von allen Seiten und allen Beteiligten Wagenburgmentalität, keine oder Desinformation, weiterhin keinerlei Beteilung der Angler.

Teilweise wurden in den verschiedenen Landesverbänden (VDSF wie DAV) nicht mal die Funktionäre der zweiten Ebene, geschweige denn Delegierte oder gar Vereine oder Angler über die aktuellen Vorgänge informiert...

Ich warte immer noch darauf, Landesverbände und Funktionäre loben zu können für offene, umfassende Information und Diskussion bei einer so grundlegend wichtigen Sache..

Ist leider immer noch überall eben anders - Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV...



> Und wenn ein zukünftiger Paulus zuvor ein Saulus war, dann ist mir das Schnuppe


Und vergessen will (und kann) ich das nicht!!!!!

Vergeben könnte ich aber jedem Verband oder Funktionär!!!

Wenn jetzt endlich vernunftgesteuertes, anglerfreundliches Denken UND Handeln
eintreten würde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Leider ist es eben immer noch so, dass man von keinem einzigen Verband oder Funktionär öffentlich dazu etwas liest, hört oder sieht, was man auch nur ansatzweise als positives Signal für die Angler werten könnte..........

Leider!

Jeden einzelnen würde ich da loben ohne Ende - Genauso wie ich jeden weiterhin schärftens kritisieren werde, der so wie bis jetzt die berechtigten Interessen aller Angler nicht mal ansatzweise positiv vertritt oder wenigstens überhaupt mal einbringt - Weiterhin allüberall einstimmiges Abnicken, statt selbständigem Denken UND Handeln!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Nach unseren (bisher unbestäigten Infos) hat Peter Mohnert die Teilnahme an der HV des DAV morgen absagen lassen, weil das unter den derzeitigen Umständen wenig zielführend oder vermittelbar sei...

Ebenfalls soll inzwischen aus einem großen VDSF-Landesverband ein Schreiben mit einer Rücktrittsforderung unterwegs sein bzw. die "Einsicht", dass Peter Mohnert nicht mehr als Präsident eines "fusionierten" Verbandes tragbar wäre - ebenfalls nicht verifiziert bis jetzt.


----------



## flor61 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Na mal sehen, wie dieser Vorgang endet. In Summe kann man doch schon jetzt sagen, daß das Ziel der Gründung eines Gesamtdeutschen Anglerverbandes kläglich gescheitert ist.
Was ich mich jetzt aber frage, ist folgendes. Warum neu Gründen? Den DAV gibt es doch schon. Die Herren sollten doch nur einen zielführenden Brief aufsetzen, mit dem Angebot, daß alle Landesverbände sich unter dem DAV sammeln, so wie es hier in meiner Gegend (Alt-DDR) ohne Frage nach dem "Warum" üblich ist. Daß es da Hauptamtlich Mitarbeiter mit entsprechendem Gehalt gibt, ja geben muß, steht doch "ausser Frage".
Was in der Vergangenheit mit dem VDSF gelaufen ist, ist doch für uns normale Bürger, die einfach nur Angeln wollen, nach tiefgründiger Beschäftigung damit, nicht begreifbar. Auch nicht, was sich der DAV gedacht hat, sich die Führungsrolle von einem Herr Mohnert aus den Händen nehmen zu lassen. Das erinnert mich an Herrn Mehdorn von der Deutschen Bahn. Der hat auch alles gekauft, selbst die Gewerkschaft, und ist an der kleinen GDL kläglich gescheitert.
Auch sollten die VDSF-Mitglieder mal Ordnung, vor allem mit der VDSF-GmbH, schaffen, denn da liegt meines Erachtens noch ein Dickes Ei im Nest, oder Kuck-Kucks-Ei?
So, das war dann mal wieder ein Meinungsausbruch meinerseits.
Sollte ich etwas nicht richtig erfasst haben oder überzogen haben, bitte ich schon mal im voraus um demokratische Entschuldigung.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Lieber flor61 - auch wenn ich vielem inhaltlich zustimmen kann, von dem was Du schreibst, musst Du genau wie ich akzeptieren, dass man mit diesen Ansichten unter den organisierten Sport- und Anglerfischern eben in der Minderheit ist.

Wir bekommen ja Infos aus vielen Landes- und Bundesverbänden, VDSF wie DAV.

Es gibt in beiden Lagern durchaus Funktionäre, welche unser Ansichten nicht so befremdlich finden...

Diese sind aber nun mal in der Minderheit, weil die Vereine - gestützt durch deren Mitglieder - eben immer wieder mehrheitlich die Funktionäre in Verantwortung wählen, die das so treiben, wie man das am bisjetzigen würdelosen Hergang der Fusion genannten Übernahme sehen kann.

Auch ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass nach diesem Schreiben des VDSF-Präsidiums der DAV endlich mal aufwacht und dann auch klare angelpolitische Grundlinien und Punkte festschreibt, um auf dieser Grundlage dann eine wirkliche Fusion auf Augenhöhe anzufangen. 

Leider ist es nach meinen Informationen so, dass morgen der Verbandsausschuss des DAV vor der eigentlichen HV den vorgelegten  Beschluss ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, ohne Aufklärung der VDSF-GmbH-Vorgänge etc, wie schon beschlossen nochmals bekräftigt und so auf der HV zur Abstimmung gebracht werden soll:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236014

Also wieder ohne Aufnahme der vom Verbandsausschuss aus  der ursprünglichen Vorlage herausgenommenen Punkte (unbestätigt: auf  Wunsch Brandenburgs):



			
				Herausgenommene Punkte schrieb:
			
		

> 5.2 Alle Änderungen in den Entwürfen der Satzung und des Verschmelzungsvertrages sowie die funktionelle und personelle Zusammensetzung des Präsidiums für den gemeinsamen Verband werden vor der Unterzeichnung des Verschmelzungsvertrages verhandelt und mit der Zeichnung des Vertrages besiegelt.
> 
> 5.4 Notwendigkeit einer plausiblen Erklärung, welche Aufgaben die VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH für den gemeinsamen Verband hat sowie vertrauliche Einsicht in die Gewinn- und Verlustrechnung der GmbH und vertrauliche Offenlegung aller Verbindlichkeiten
> 
> ...



*Sollte das in der HV dann tatsächlich so angenommen werden, ist das ein demokratischer Entschluss, dass man als DAV weiterhin eben ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte in den VDSF übertreten will..*

Und eben auch der Wunsch der Mehrheit der im DAV organisierten Angler, da diese das ihre Funktionäre so machen lassen..

Wir werden sehen, ob es im DAV noch ein paar Verbände oder Funktionäre gibt, die das anders wollen

Auch wenn natürlich Journalisten nicht zugelassen sind und man sich so auf die offiziellen Velautbarungen nach der HV vom DAV-Bund und den uns dann zugetragenen Infos von Teilnehmern verlassen muss, um ein Bild zu bekommen..

Aber mach Dir mal keine zu großen Hoffnungen, das die Mehrheit hinter Deinen Ansichten stehen würde........


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



flor61 schrieb:


> Sollte ich etwas nicht richtig erfasst haben oder überzogen haben, bitte ich schon mal im voraus um demokratische Entschuldigung.
> 
> Petri



Nein, das passt schon.

Es ist in der Tat sehr merkwürdig, dass sich scheinbar erwachsene und gestandene Menschen nicht über etwas so simples wie die Angelfischerei verständigen können. 

Also sind es entweder- und zumindest zum großen Teil - völlig inkompetente Hansel, oder die wahren Ursachen für dieses Theater liegen ganz woanders.

Und da ist die VDSF-GmbH und andere monetäre Aspekte sicher ein Knackpunkt. 

Die Inkompetenz habe ich hier nur der Form halber aufgeführt.
Um so schlimmer, dass Machtspiele und monetäre Aspekte - von denen kein einziger Angler profitieren kann - das Ansehen der Deutschen Angler insgesamt so negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



> das Ansehen der Deutschen Angler insgesamt so negativ beeinflusst.


Nur das Ansehen der Minderheit der organisierten deutschen Angel- und Sportfischer in VDSF und DAV..... (ca. 800.000).... 

Nicht zu tun hat  mit diesem unwürdigen Schauspiel ja die  Mehrheit der normalen Anger und am Angeln interessierter Menschen (ca. 4,2 Millionen) - und eben deswegen auch auch nichts zu sagen!!!

Aber auch nicht den Ansehensverlust der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer zu verantworten......


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ebenfalls soll inzwischen aus einem großen VDSF-Landesverband ein Schreiben mit einer Rücktrittsforderung unterwegs sein bzw. die "Einsicht", dass Peter Mohnert nicht mehr als Präsident eines "fusionierten" Verbandes tragbar wäre - ebenfalls nicht verifiziert bis jetzt.


 


Das hier:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/IMG_0001.pdf


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das hier:
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/IMG_0001.pdf




Was ist das denn wieder für ein gerührter Quark?

Wieso erneute Schuldzuweisung *beider* Verbände. Bisher hat nur Mohnert gequakt, der DAV hat überhaupt nix gesagt.

Und was ist die Botschaft von diesem Schreiben ?

Nix, nur heiße Luft.


Trotzdem natürlich Danke für den Link.


----------



## angler1996 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

warum Quark? Das Schreiben ist doch eindeutig in der Aussage , woran es hängt. An 1 oder 2 Personen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Da ist gar nix eindeutig. Hängen tut es an einem Präsidenten und zwar an Mohnert.

Dann werden die Landesverbände aufgerufen, die Fusion zu unterstützen. Ja wen sollen die denn bitte unterstützen?


----------



## flor61 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Hey, Leute,
ich empfinde das Schreiben vom 07.03.2012 als Revolution. Jetzt wissen wir doch von vier offiziellen Seiten, woran wir sind. Das war es, was mir bisher gefehlt hat.
Die Einverleibung des DAV ist vom Tisch, Herr Mohnert ist abserviert und wird als Person offiziell nicht mehr anerkannt. Und ausserdem ist doch jetzt das Ziel wieder ganz klar zu erkennen.
Also, jetzt muß es doch heißen, egal was in der Vergangenheit war, die Augen nach vorn in die Zukunft gerichtet und einen starken Verein gründen, der den Namen "DAV" tragen muß, weil es dann ein-ein-deutig ist, was hier gewollt wird.
Berlin ist auch wieder Hauptstadt von Deutschland geworden.

Petri


----------



## flor61 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Achso, der DAV hat sich aus meiner Sicht strategisch geschickt bewegt. Sie haben so lange gewartet, bis sich Herr Mohnert selbst enttarnt hat, und zwar so, daß es sogar der letzte "Schnelldenker" begriffen haben muß.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



> Das Schreiben ist doch eindeutig in der Aussage , woran es hängt. An 1 oder 2 Personen.


Sorry, aber das ist in meinen Augen falsch - diese beiden Präsidenten sind nur der Ausdruck einer grundverschiedenen angelpolitischen Ausrichtung von VDSF und DAV - und strukturell verrottet sind beide Verbandsgruppierungen in Bund wie in den Ländern.

Wollten die Verbände (Land wie Bund, VDSF wie DAV) wirklich gleichberechtigt fusionieren, hätten sie schon lange verschiedene Projekte zur Abschaffung gesetzlicher Restriktionen gemeinsam auch ohne Fusion angehen können und damit beweisen, dass sie es ernst meinen.

Weder Mohnert noch Markstein entwickelten sich ja über Nacht so - wir berichten darüber schon zwei Jahren - *erst letztes Jahr wurde Mohnert VOM GESAMTEN VDSF EINSTIMMIG wiedergewählt *- also auch von Bayern, Thüringen und Meckpomm, die jetzt große Töne bei der Initiative Pro DAF schwingen - die hätten schon seit Jahren was gegen Mohnert unternehmen können!!

So ein Verhalten finde ich persönlich nur verachtenswert!!

Da es augenscheinlich den Verbänden (Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV) aber eben weder um die normalen Angler noch um die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer und deren berechtigten Interessen geht, sondern nur um ihren würdelosen K(r)ampf um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle (VDSF-GmbH als Stichwort) und persönliche Eitelkeiten ist so ein ein einfacher und normaler Weg natürlich zu viel verlangt.

Je weiter das Theater fortgeführt wird (auch und gerade von der Initiative Pro DAFV, die ohne jeden legitimierenden Beschluss von diesen 4 Verräterverbänden ins Leben gerufen wurde), desto klarer muss doch langsam jedem werden, dass wir hier von Anfang mit unserer Kritik recht behalten haben...

Auch und gerade von diesen 4 Verbänden der Initiative wurde bisher keinerlei Papier vorgelegt wohin der Weg angelpolitisch gehen soll, was da angestrebt wird, was erreicht werden soll und warum..


Wie in Bayern?
Mit Abknüppelgebot?

Wie in Brandenburg, mit prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln?

Das lässt sich doch alles nicht zusammenbringen und soll nur weiterhin die Angler unter der Fuchtel halten und weiter als brave Zahler der Verbände erhalten..

Das was die machen ist doch alles auch nur Mumpitz ohne Substanz und ohne jeglichen angelpolitischen In- oder Gehalt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hey, Leute,
> ich empfinde das Schreiben vom 07.03.2012 als Revolution. Jetzt wissen wir doch von vier offiziellen Seiten, woran wir sind. Das war es, was mir bisher gefehlt hat.
> Die Einverleibung des DAV ist vom Tisch, Herr Mohnert ist abserviert und wird als Person offiziell nicht mehr anerkannt. Und ausserdem ist doch jetzt das Ziel wieder ganz klar zu erkennen.
> Also, jetzt muß es doch heißen, egal was in der Vergangenheit war, die Augen nach vorn in die Zukunft gerichtet und einen starken Verein gründen, der den Namen "DAV" tragen muß, weil es dann ein-ein-deutig ist, was hier gewollt wird.
> ...



Öhh, das Schreiben hätte ich auch gerne mal gelesen. 




flor61 schrieb:


> Achso, der DAV hat sich aus meiner Sicht strategisch geschickt bewegt. Sie haben so lange gewartet, bis sich Herr Mohnert selbst enttarnt hat, und zwar so, daß es sogar der letzte "Schnelldenker" begriffen haben muß.
> 
> Petri



Strategisch geschickt bewegt ?

Markstein hat mit der Zukunft der DAV-Angler gepokert. Und er hat vorerst Glück gehabt, dass Mohnert bestenfalls Mensch ärgere Dich nicht beherrscht.

Das kann noch immer vollkommen in die Hose gehen, wenn Mohnert jetzt abgesägt wird. Denn es ist nicht nur ein Mohnert, es ist der gesamte VDSF Krampf.

Bevor nicht ein eindeutiges Papier auf dem Tisch liegt, wie der neue Verband sich die Angelpolitik in Deutschland zukünftig vorstellt, hat sich nix verändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *



> Bevor nicht ein eindeutiges Papier auf dem Tisch liegt, wie der neue Verband sich die Angelpolitik in Deutschland zukünftig vorstellt, hat sich nix verändert.


So ist es!!

Und wenn Verbände und Funktionäre dazu nicht in der Lage sind, so etwas gemeinsam vorzulegen, zeigen sie damit nur, dass es eben nicht um die Interessen der Anglerschaft sondern nur um ihre Machtspielchen geht..


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Nicht nur das...
Unter dem Schreiben der Initiative stehen 4 Unterschriften von 4 Personen, die sich in ihren Machtspielereien gezielt gegenseitig unterstützen.
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass nachdem sie Mohnert aus der DAFV-Spitze rausgedrückt haben, der Kandidat für den neuen Chefposten aus genau diesem Kader kommt...:m

Und anschließend ist der Teufel mit dem Beelzebub ausgetrieben, wie man so schön sagt...


----------



## ivo (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Ich tippe auf die ganz linke Unterschrift. 

Man könnte anhand der Reihung der Unterschriften auch ableiten wer die höchste Stellung hat,....


----------



## Brotfisch (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Spekulationen! Gerade an dieser Stelle bringen die aber meiner Meinung nach nichts. 
Wollen wir etwa mit Veränderungen warten, bis unser Oberchef Petrus uns einen megaperfekten Messias herunterschickt?

Jetzt wehren sich mal Funktionäre gegen die "Obrigkeit", da ist es auch wieder nicht Recht. Machen sie nichts, werden sie als "Abnicker" bezeichnet, machen sie etwas, sind sie "postengeil". So werden wir niemals verantwortungsvolle Persönlichkeiten an die Spitze bekommen.

Oder ist hier jemand, der einen Traumpräsi backen kann? Dann würde ich gerne zwei bestellen - für morgen.


----------



## flor61 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Nochmal zu dem Schreiben.
Bayern, Brandenburg, Thüringen und Meck-Pomm sind sich einig. Wer fehlt denn jetzt noch; Sachsen, Sachsen/Anhalt.
Wenn die 5 + 1 Verbände das gemeinsame Ende vom DAV-Strick finden, dann steht doch dem bundesweiten DAV nichts mehr im Wege. Die restlichen Landesverbände treten dann auch noch bei. Und die VDSF-GmbH verkauft ihre so gefragten Artikel, wie t-Shirts, Mützen, Fachliteratur an sich selbst und generiert so die notwendigen Umsätze, um deren 3, in Worten "drei", Geschäftsführer monatlich zu entschädigen, für deren Aufwand. m)
siehe: http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/shop/shop.html, Impressum
Ich denke, wir sollten jetzt wieder etwas optimistischer in die Zukunft sehen und auch zukunftsorientiert diskutieren.
Also, ich bin für den DAV.

Petri


----------



## gründler (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

flor

Glaubst du das die Herren mit der DAV einstellung zufrieden sein werden.

Gehen wir mal davon aus das zb.ein Herr B. Präsi wird,dann kann ich mir mit seiner Ansicht zum Angeln nicht vorstellen das er die DAV Leitlinien so 1zu1 anerkennt.

|wavey:


----------



## flor61 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



gründler schrieb:


> flor
> 
> Glaubst du das die Herren mit der DAV einstellung zufrieden sein werden.
> 
> ...



1. Das Ziel muß klar sein
2. Man muß zielführend miteinander reden, wie bei mir zu Hause. Wenn jeder auf seine Meinung besteht, dann kann man es gleich sein lassen.

Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



flor61 schrieb:


> dann kann man es gleich sein lassen.



Mit diesem Halbsatz hast Du es auf den Punkt gebracht. :m
Man sollte es sein lassen.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf die ganz linke Unterschrift.
> 
> Man könnte anhand der Reihung der Unterschriften auch ableiten wer die höchste Stellung hat,....



... wir bemühen, wieder einmal, die Kristallkugel!
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



... und ich sehe den Versicherungsvertreter auf Position 2.v.l.!:vik:


.... nämlich, der hat das Carisma und die Connections zu den "unwichtigeren Parteiungen in Th., S. und S/A,

 - die werden IHN schon hieven und die Jungens aus "GoG" ,die ja jetzt fast "DAV-Führungslos" rumdallern 
|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


- man beachte, das Mohnert ein ehemaliger DAV-Funktionär (BFAV Leipzig?) ist!!!
|krach:|krach:|krach:

... und der Kollege aus der Versicherungsbranche braucht noch etwas "Schmackos" für vor dem Ruhestand!#d





i love it!:l:l


----------



## flor61 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Kristallkugel hin, Laserschwert her,
hat jemand Konnektion zur morgigen DAV-Session? Ich denke, daß das, was morgen besprochen und eingeleitet wird, für den weiteren Werdegang garnicht so unwichtig ist.
Wäre schön, gut und auch informativ interessant, am morgigen Abend mehr zu wissen.
Bis dahin können wir uns ja noch ein bissel "bezaubern" und "be-orakeln" 

Petri


----------



## Angel-Ralle (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



flor61 schrieb:


> Bis dahin können wir uns ja noch ein bissel "bezaubern" und "be-orakeln"
> 
> Petri



... fehlt noch "besprechen" - soll ggf bei Warzen helfen!
 :q:q:q


----------



## ivo (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



gründler schrieb:


> flor
> 
> Glaubst du das die Herren mit der DAV einstellung zufrieden sein werden.
> 
> ...



Der flor träumt halt gerne noch von besseren Zeiten. Gibt ja noch einige mehr, die auch glauben mit einem neuen Verband wird alles besser. Nur, ein neuer Verband heißt noch lange nicht, dass es besser wird. 

Ich glaub auch kaum, dass die Leitlinien des DAV übernommen werden. Die stören nur,...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Spekulationen! Gerade an dieser Stelle bringen die aber meiner Meinung nach nichts.
> Wollen wir etwa mit Veränderungen warten, bis unser Oberchef Petrus uns einen megaperfekten Messias herunterschickt?
> 
> Jetzt wehren sich mal Funktionäre gegen die "Obrigkeit", da ist es auch wieder nicht Recht. Machen sie nichts, werden sie als "Abnicker" bezeichnet, machen sie etwas, sind sie "postengeil". So werden wir niemals verantwortungsvolle Persönlichkeiten an die Spitze bekommen.
> ...



Eine Fusion kann es mit Mohnert nicht geben, das dürfte inzwischen allen klar sein.

Es darf aber auch keine Fusion mit irgendjemandem geben, ohne das freiheitliche Angelpolitische Ziele festgeschrieben werden.

Sonst können wir auch einen Mohnert behalten. Den kennt man und kann ihn einschätzen.

Zum " Hurra" Schreien ist es viel zu früh, und ob wir das überhaupt können, wird die Entwicklung in den nächsten Wochen zeigen.

Ich jedenfalls vertraue keinem wie auch immer zusammengebastelten Fusinskonstrukt, wenn nicht die einfachsten Grundsätze verbindlich festgelegt werden.


----------



## cherrythemar (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Hat denn inzwischen jemand was von der DAV-Jahreshauptversammlung gehört? Auf der DAV-Website herrscht seit einiger Zeit verdächtige Stille!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Meines Wissens wird da nicht (viel) mehr kommen als die Veröffentlichung des Beschlusses und das übliche Blabla ohne Aussagekraft, das man aus so vielen Berichten nach HV`s kennt (beileibe nicht nur in Angelvereinen/Verbänden)..

Eine Stellungnahme zum offenen Brief des VDSF ist meines Wissens nicht geplant.

Ebensowenig wie eine Stellungnahme zum Schreiben von Brillowski..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236942

Aber:
Man weiss ja nie und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Gerade hat der DAV den Bericht über die JHV eingestellt: http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=371&Itemid=381


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Das ist nur blabla....


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Gerade hat der DAV den Bericht über die JHV eingestellt: http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=371&Itemid=381




Normalerweise verzichte ich darauf, auf eigene zurückliegende Beiträge zu verweisen. Hier mach ich mal ne Ausnahme.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3573352&postcount=22


----------



## cherrythemar (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

*Zitat von Ralle24*
_Und so langsam aber sicher macht sich in mir auch eine gewisse Schadenfreude breit ob der hunderttausenden von Anglern, die sich einfach nicht für die Angelpolitik interessieren und die Verbandsfürsten gewähren lassen._
Wie recht Du hast. Leider zieht sich das wie ein roter Faden durch alle Strukturen unserer Anglerschaft.
Also ein leichtes Spiel für jeden selbsternannten Leithammel.


----------



## flor61 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Also, ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht,

so langsam beschleicht mich hier ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich mir die Postinhalte und die dazugehörigen Schreiber-Wohnorte anschaue.
Der Beitrag von "Prinz", nach der momentanen Statusfrage ohne weiteren Kommentar, war i.O., Wohnort Guben.
Ich habe mir gerade die DAV-Schlußerklärung durchgelesen und kann als DAV-Mitglied nichts grob Nachteiliges erkennen. Es wird von Fusion gesprochen, es wird von neutralem Vorsitzenden mit Einfluß in Politik gesprochen und von Berlin als Hauptsitz, so wie es sein muß.
So, wo liegt jetzt der Verrat an der gesamtdeutschen Angelschaft? Also, ich als zugeständnisgebender Angler kann keinen Verrat erkennen, im Gegenteil, das Ziel bleibt ein starker gesamtdeutscher Angelverein, und darum geht es doch primär.

Petri

PS: Willst du ein schlechter Mensch sein dann heirate, willst du ein guter sein, dann sterb. Vieleicht liegt ja hier auch ein bissel Wahrheit in Bezug auf die gewollte Fusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *



> Also, ich als zugeständnisgebender Angler kann keinen Verrat erkennen, im Gegenteil, das Ziel bleibt ein starker gesamtdeutscher Angelverein, und darum geht es doch primär.


Nein, es geht darum, einen starken Verband zu haben mit *definierten angelpolitischen Vorstellungen.*

Und dazu gab es klare Versprechen (bei uns nachzulesen):
Fusion nur auf Augenhöhe (siehe dazu Brillowski: Wirrköpfe im DAV)
Fusion nur OHNE Zeitdruck (siehe den einstimmig genehmigten Zeitplan im DAV)
Fusion nur MIT festschreiben der angelpolitischen Grundlinie (jetzt einstimmige Zustimmung zu einem Bechluss, bei dem genau diese Passagen vorher rausgenommen wurden auf Druck Brandenburgs).

Sachsen Anhalt hatte einen Landesverbandsbeschluss, der konkrete Änderungen an Satzungsentwurf und Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf einforderte.

Das Präsidium S-A unter Weineck hat aber nicht nur keinen Änderungsantrag zur Beschlussvorlage im Bund gestellt, sondern wohl gegen den klaren Beschluss der eigenen HV der Beschlussvorlage so zugestimmt..

Man muss das alles nicht als Verrat sehen, auch nicht als klare Lügen oder gebrochene Versprechen - an Hand der aufgezählten Fakten kann man es aber auch sicherlich niemanden übel nehmen, der das so sehen würde...

Ich habs schon mehrfach geschrieben, falscher wirds nicht:
*Wer weiter schläft, wird mit einem bundesweiten VDSF belohnt!!!*

Nachtangelverbote, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Abknüppelgebote, Ablehnung von Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln, und, und, und.. alles Politik der VDSF-Landesverbände ohne Einspruch des Bundesverbandes.

Da der DAV zum VDSF übertreten will - und das eben OHNE vorheriges festschreiben wichtiger angelpolitischer Punkte und der Mehrheitsverältnisse kann man sich den Kurs des zukünftigen Verbandes dann leicht vorstellen.

Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal:
*Wer weiter schläft, wird mit einem bundesweiten VDSF belohnt!!!*

Und wie Funktionäre und Verbände ticken und ihr Verhältnis zur Basis sehen, (VDSF wie DAV, Bund wie Land), kannst Du auch hier sehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237230


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Nachdem ja der Offene Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium für Wirbel gesorgt hat, danach dann die Schreiben sowohl von Brillowski wie auch das Schreiben des bayrischen VDSF-Landesverbandes, liegt uns nun die Antwort von Herrn Mohnert an die Bayern vor.

Wir sind gerade noch alles am abklären (weil in unseren Augen nun wirklich abstrus und kaum glaubhaft)  und werden die nächsten Tage daraus wieder (presserechtlich sicher) Zitate bringen und diese kommentieren....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (22. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem ja der Offene Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium für Wirbel gesorgt hat, danach dann die Schreiben sowohl von Brillowski wie auch das Schreiben des bayrischen VDSF-Landesverbandes, liegt uns nun die Antwort von Herrn Mohnert an die Bayern vor.
> 
> Wir sind gerade noch alles am abklären (weil in unseren Augen nun wirklich abstrus und kaum glaubhaft)  und werden die nächsten Tage daraus wieder (presserechtlich sicher) Zitate bringen und diese kommentieren....



Falls Mohnert es geschafft hat, Brillowski zu toppen, könntet Ihr eigentlich Eintritt verlangen. Was Besseres bekommt man in schlechten Comedy-Aufführungen auch nicht geboten, und die kassieren einiges 

Also warten wir mal ab. Eröffnet doch sicherheitshalber ein Spendenkonto


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



> Falls Mohnert es geschafft hat, Brillowski zu toppen


Davon darfst Du ruhig ausgehen........

Wobei Präsident Mohnert mit einem definitiv recht hat mit seinen Anmerkungen im Brief:
Indem er mehrfach auf *die einstimmige Wahl des Präsidiums sowie die Einstimmigkeit der Beschlüsse* (also *inkl.* der Stimmen der jetzt "meuternden" Bayern, Thüringer und MeckPommer) hinweist ------ 

Da stellt sich schon die Frage, *was die jetzt auf einmal wollen, wenn sie vorher immer alles abgenickt haben* und auch Mohnert ja wiedergewählt (und auch den Vize Ripperger aus Hamburg für die Finanzen, obwohl der das in seinem eigenen Landesverband nicht mal Griff hat und da deswegen das Präsidium nicht entlastet wurde).....

In meinen Augen alles eine einzige unglaubwürdige Mischpoke, die sich nun Stück für Stück selber entlarvt...


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen alles eine einzige unglaubwürdige Mischpoke, die sich nun Stück für Stück selber entlarvt...



Das einzig Tragische daran ist nur, dass es so gut wie kaum einen überhaupt interessiert.
Wir sind und bleiben das Volk der dummen Schafe, das jedem selbst ernannten Leithammel brav blökend hinterherläuft, auch wenn es zur Schlachtbank geht...

Guckt es euch doch nur mal hier an: Als wir diese ganze Thematik begonnen haben, waren wir für die meisten hier nichts anderes als die Bösen an sich, die sich ständig im Ton vergreifen, die die Verbände ständig anfeinden und was wir uns sonst alles noch für böse Vorwürfe und Anfeindungen vorwerfen lassen mussten. Ein paar Leute haben wutschnaubend das AB verlassen oder sind dermaßen ausfallend gegen uns geworden, dass wir Verwarnungen oder Sperren aussprechen mussten und haben dazu noch versucht, eine große breite Masse an Boardies gegen uns einzustimmen.

Jetzt, wo sich nach und nach alle von uns angegriffenen Verbandstypen und dazu noch ein paar Funktionäre mehr, die wir vorher noch nicht so auf dem Kieker hatten (z.B. Brillowski) einer nach dem anderen durch ihre Äußerungen in Veröffentlichungen, Briefen und E-Mails zum Teil in übereindeutiger Weise selbst entlarven, oder besser gesagt demaskieren, hat nicht einer von denen, die das Maul gegen uns aufgerissen haben, genügend Rückgrat auch mal zuzugeben, dass wir mit dem was wir recherchiert, veröffentlicht und kommentiert haben zu über 95% Recht behalten haben.
Da kommste Dir vor, als hätteste versucht, 'nem Blinden eine Brille aufzusetzen...#d#d#d

Und trotzdem oder gerade deshalb kann es für uns von der Red. nur eine Devise geben:
Weitermachen und am Ball bleiben!!!!

Denn die Schmierenkomödie "Fusion" hat noch mehrere Akte und wird sich weiter zum Drama entwickeln...

Im Moment fällt mir wieder der Vergleich zu Orwells "Animal Farm" ein:  The pigs have more privileges
Die Klassiker der Literatur erkennt man halt daran, dass sie ihre Aktualität nie verlieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Guckt es euch doch nur mal hier an: Als wir diese ganze Thematik begonnen haben, waren wir für die meisten hier nichts anderes als die Bösen an sich, die sich ständig im Ton vergreifen, die die Verbände ständig anfeinden und was wir uns sonst alles noch für böse Vorwürfe und Anfeindungen vorwerfen lassen mussten. Ein paar Leute haben wutschnaubend das AB verlassen oder sind dermaßen ausfallend gegen uns geworden, dass wir Verwarnungen oder Sperren aussprechen mussten und haben dazu noch versucht, eine große breite Masse an Boardies gegen uns einzustimmen.



Sorry Honey, aber das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, es gab auch 'ne Menge konstruktiver Kritik an dem manchmal haarsträubenden Stil eures Vorgehens. Meist ging es nicht um die Sache an sich sondern um die vorgetragene Form, die bemängelt wurde. Das jetzt alles als böse Vorwürfe und Anfeindungen seitens eurer user abzutun, ist übrigens auch kein guter Stil!  Btw, wo ist eigentlich der Trööt "Was macht die Redaktion falsch/richtig" oder so ähnlich hin, wurde der einfach entfernt, da könnte man einiges dazu nachlesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, hier mal die ersten Auszüge/Zitate aus dem Brief von Präident Mohnert an Präsident Braun und meine Gedanken dazu, ist Arbeitsgrundlage für den geplanten Artikel dazu:



> Ist es nicht interessant, dass innerhalb des gleichen Verbandes laut dieses Zitates nicht der gleiche Informationsstand zu herrschen scheint?
> 
> Oder wie sonst soll man das mit den "Gralshütern der reinen Wahrheit" betrachten, die ja scheinbar nicht Mohnerts Wahrheit ist?
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Über unser Vorgehen zu diskutieren, ist verdammt müßig, denn u.a. auch damit haben wir hier mehr Leute erreicht, als die gesamten Printmedien und der Rest der Internetwelt zusammen.
Wir machen es auch nicht mehr mit und geben denen, die uns wegen unser Berichterstattung an den Karren pinkeln wollen, hier ein Forum für ihre Angriffe gegen uns.
U.a. auch deshalb wird es Threads, wie den von Dir angesprochenen hier im AB nicht mehr geben. Wer persönliche Kritik loswerden möchte, kann das über PN machen.

Im Übrigen (zu Deiner Frage): Weder die, denen unser Stil nicht passt(e) noch diejenigen, die uns in der Sache kritisieren, sind jetzt bereit Rückgrat zu zeigen. Wo ist da der Unterschied?
Wenn einer sagt: "Ihr habt recht, aber euer Stil gefällt mir nicht.", dann ist das für mich OK und akzeptiert.
Wenn einer sagt: "Ihr habt Unrecht, weil dies und das Argument gegen eure Aussage spricht", dann ist das auch OK, weil es Basis für eine konstruktive Diskussion gibt.

Aber wo sind die, die gesagt haben: "Mit so einem Stil könnt ihr gar kein recht haben." ????
Was ist mit denen, die gesagt haben: "Ihr verrennt euch blindlings in haltlose und unberechtigte Anschuldigungen und Anfeindungen gegen alle Verbände"????
Was denken heute diejenigen, die behauptet haben, eine Fusion unter Aufgabe der DAV-Prinzipien werde es nicht geben????

Ich hab nicht, wie Du schreibst "alles als böse Vorwürfe und Anfeindungen seitens eurer user" abgetan und schere gewiss nicht alle über einen Kamm. Ich habe auch ausdrücklich nur über "ein paar Leute" geschrieben, die aus unserer Sicht unakzeptabel reagiert haben. Aber wo sind jetzt all jene, die uns damals alle nichts glauben wollten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Hier ist das Thema nicht das Verhalten von Usern oder Redakteuren/Autoren vom AB-Mag, sondern das, was Verbände und Funktionäre da so treiben und über die Angler und ihre Gegenüber so denken - nachweisbar an Hand der vorliegenden Schreiben.

Daher hier nochmal (und mit der Bitte das OT zu lassen):


> Ist es nicht interessant, dass innerhalb des gleichen Verbandes laut dieses Zitates nicht der gleiche Informationsstand zu herrschen scheint?
> 
> Oder wie sonst soll man das mit den "Gralshütern der reinen Wahrheit" betrachten, deren Wahrheit ja scheinbar nicht Mohnerts Wahrheit ist?
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Das offenkundige Zurückrudern in der Präsidentschaftsfrage mutet an wie der letzte Versuch, einen Rettungsanker zu werfen, bevor die ganze seit Monaten in eigenständiger Engstirnigkeit gefahrene Präsidiumsstrategie zur Übernahme des DAV endgültig den Bach runtergeht.

Seit unseren Veröffentlichungen zum eigenmächtigen Absetzen der 12er-Kommission durch den VdSF-Präsidenten mit der Rückendeckung durch Abnicken seitens des Restpräsidiums haben wir genau die Fakten dargelegt, die Mohnert jetzt als Falschinformationen auf Seiten der Meuterer darzustellen versucht.

@all zum OT:
Ihr könnt dazu gerne mein PN-Fach vollknallen. Ich werde auch gewiss nächste Woche, wenn ich wieder online bin, antworten, sofern ich mehr zu sagen habe als in Posting 100 dieses Threads!!! Hier sollten wir jedoch beim Thema bleiben!


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Wenn die mir vorliegenden Informationen, dass keinerlei Gelder mehr für Tätigkeiten zugunsten der VdSF-GmbH an Verbandsfunktionäre fließen, richtig sind, sind auch gewisse andere Passagen des Briefes plötzlich nachvollziehbar.

Wir nehmen also hiermit zur Kenntnis, dass Herr Mohnert niemals angestrebt hat, ein Funktionärsamt im neu gegründeten Verband zu bekleiden.#6:q:q:q|bigeyes
Es ist also nur seine eigene Ehrenhaftigkeit und Standfestigkeit, mit aller Gewalt und Kraft erreicht zu haben, dass anglerische Grundsätze und eine Ausrichtung zu Gunsten der Angler keinerlei Einzug in Satzung und Zwecke dieses "neuen" Verbandes finden konnten.
Herrn Mohnert gebührt jetzt wahrscheinlich Respekt für sein Traditionsbewusstsein, einen neuen fusionierten Verband in all den Grundzügen dessen in die Wege geleitet zu haben, für das er und sein alter Verband schon immer eingestanden haben.

Oder anders ausgedrückt (klar die Quintessenz seines Briefes): Er hat alles getan, damit es genau so weiterläuft wie vorher.

genauso beschissen für die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland mit all seinen Restriktionen, einseitigen Rücksichtnahmen auf selbst ernannte Umweltschützer, undemokratischen Einmischungen in die Entscheidungsfreiheit des einzelnen Anglers, etc. pp

Und (und damit hat er verdammter Weise auch noch völlig recht) damit alles genau so läuft, wie es der gesamte Verbandsausschuss einschließlich aller Meuterer seit Jahrzehnten immer abgenickt hat! 

Das einzig Tragische daran ist nur, dass dies so gut wie kaum einen vorher überhaupt interessiert hat.
Wir sind und bleiben das Volk der dummen Schafe, das jedem selbst ernannten Leithammel brav blökend hinterherläuft, auch wenn es zur Schlachtbank geht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

PS:
Wenn meine Infos stimmen, ist es dann auch kein Wunder, dass keine der Personen aus dem politischen Raum - die mal als Präsidenten eines gemeinsamen Verbandes im Gespräch waren - große Lust haben auf ein solches Amt. 

Vor allem nicht nach diesem unsäglichen Schmierentheater beider Bundesverbände und aller Landesverbände und deren Funktionären....

Das tut sich doch kein vernünftiger Mensch an - selbst ein Politiker nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Immer schön, wenn Vereine umfassender informieren dürfen als wir von der Presse - darauf hinweisen zu können, freut mich außerordentlich.

Die vollständigen Dokumente sind also hier zu finden:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php

Schreiben Bayern an Mohnert:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Brief_Braun_Mohnert010312.pdf

Antwort Mohnert:
http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Brief_Mohnert_Braun160312.pdf


----------



## mathei (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

wie jetzt keine präsidentschaft mehr, wegen krankheit.;+ausgelöst durch unwürdiges verhalten des fusionspartner. |uhoh: ich glaub das nennt man mobbing. ich hätte doch arzt und nicht angler werden sollen.:q:q ich hau mich weg


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Manche Krankheit gibt halt auch heute noch Wissenschaftlern Rätsel auf.....


----------



## mathei (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

dat gibt auf jeden fall einen gelben schein. mit reha sind da locker 3 monate drinn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ch glaub das nennt man mobbing.



Nein, das nennt man völlig anders.


----------



## flor61 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Hallo,

beim Lesen des Schreibens von Herrn Mohnert, welches ja auf offiziellem Briefkopf verfasst wurde; kommen mir nun langsam Bedenken über den gesundheitlichen Zustand des Sportfreundes Mohnert. Er schreibt ja selbst, daß er dem Druck in dieser Position in keinster Weise im Jahr 2011 gewachsen war. Er ist ja neuerlich durch das unwürdige Verhalten des Fusionspartners, sprich dem DAV, erkrankt.
Was mir aber viel mehr aufstößt, ist sein Gesamtauftreten. Wenn ich mir den Briefkopf mit dem mit Wellen hinterlegten "Symbol" anschaue und den Briefinhalt dazu nehme, kommen mir schon so meine Bedenken. Denn solche Brandbriefe klingen mir persönlich sehr diktatorisch und haben meiner Meinung nach mit Demokratie nicht viel zu tun.
Ich kann mich nur wundern, und, wenn jemand erkrankt ist, dann muß man dem Menschen doch helfen, damit er wieder gesund wird.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Tja, flor61:
Es stellt sich weiterhin die Frage, warum es Leute im DAV gibt, die meinen, zu einem solchen VDSF übertreten zu wollen - schliesslich ist es nicht Mohnert alleine, auch wenns jetzt gerne so dargestellt wird.

Die ganze  VDSF-Mischpoke hat Mohnert ja immer wieder einstimmig gewählt.

Die ganzen Beschlüsse wurden einstimmig gefasst..

Dann denk noch an das Schreiben von Brillowski mit den DAV-Wirrköpfen...

Das sind genau die Leute, zu denen der DAV OHNE festschreiben der angelpolitischen Punkte übertreten will - viel Vertrauen in VDSF-Verbände und Funktionäre, deren anglerfeindliche Denk- und Handlungsweise man an solchen Briefen und dem praktischen Handeln des VDSF (angeln nur zur Ernährung, Nachtangel-, Setzkescherverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc.) ja gut nachvollziehen kann..

Ich kann und werde das nicht verstehen, dass sich der DAV, getrieben vom Brandenburger Landesverband, da komplett aufgibt und vorher nichts festschreiben lassen will und sogar dafür sorgt, dass entsprechende Passagen aus dem Beschlussentwurf rauskommen....

*Denn da das auch juristisch ein klarer Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF ist, gelten logischerweise dann auch die restriktiven Grundsätze des VDSF weiter - dann auch für die übergetretenen DAV-Verbände..*

Und wer da als DAV-Verband oder Funktionär was anderes behauptet ist entweder zu dumm, um solch einfache Fakten zu begreifen  - Oder lügt bewusst seine Basis an..

Sucht euch aus, was euch da besser gefällt.......


----------



## flor61 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Ja Thomas, über Deine Worte werde ich nochmal nachdenken.
Was Anderes. Ich habe gerade nochmal rechergiert, wegen des Symboles. Es ist ja noch schlimmer als ich dachte. Es ist nämlich das Symbol der "Wolfsangel", deren Benutzung im heutigen Deutschland verboten ist und unter Strafe steht. Wieso kommt da kein Mensch drauf und läßt soetwas abartiges zu. Es wurde nicht grundlos gewählt, von wem auch immer. Es kommt ja das Wort "Angel" drin vor. Jetzt mußt Du Dir überlegen, ob man meinen Dateianhang noch so stehen lassen kann, zumindest unkommentiert, ohne sich strafbar zu machen. Deshalb bitte ich Dich, auch in meinem Interesse, darüber nachzudenken. Ich denke aber, im Sinne der Aufklärung sollte man das so stehen lassen dürfen, falls es keine rechtlichen Einwände gibt.

Petri
google: "wolfsangel, symbol"


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Die Wolfsangel ist meines Wissens nur im Zusammenhang mit rechten Gruppierungen nach §86a StGB verboten.
Da ein Zusammenhang zu einer solchen Gesinnung nicht immer nachzuweisen ist, ist die Strafbarkeit grundsätzlich nicht unumstritten...

Da das das offizielle Logo des VDSF ist (warum auch immer) - kann uns wohl keiner  daraus nen Strick drehen - und wenn, ist der gesamte VDSF mit dran.
Das wär mirs dann wert..

Allerdings ist bei uns ja das einstellen fremder Texte, Fotos, Logos etc. wegen der Boardregeln verboten.

Daher gerne einen Link setzen, das Logo werd ich so allerdings rausnehmen..



PS:
Gut, dass Du nochmal nachdenken willst - damit ist dann wieder ein Stück meiner Arbeit geschafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Auch wenn alle Nazis borniert und dumm sind, sind natürlich nicht automatisch alle Bornierten und Dummen deswegen Nazis..

Deswegen kann man sicherlich auch nicht automatisch wegen der Verwendung dieses Logos auf die Gesinnung der VDSFler schliessen, das wäre mir noch wichtig anzumerken..


----------



## gründler (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Es gibt nur eine Lösung.

Ein einheitlicher Verband mit dem Grundsatz des DAV.

Ein Verband mit dem Grundsatz ala VDSF ist auf lange Sicht zum tode geweiht und zwar für uns alle.

Fragt dochmal draussen am Wasser was die leute übern VDSF denken,die Stimme und Worte sind eindeutig und nicht gerade mit Lob behaftet.


Schickt diesen endlosen Schwachsinn zum Teufel in die Wüste wo auch immer hin,aber macht endlich schluß mit diesen Antianglerkampf.

Wir sind schon jetzt eine Lachnummer in der Europaischen Anglerschaft und die Herren haben nix besseres zutun als uns noch Lächerlicher zu machen,bezw.sich untereinander zu zerfleischen.

Arm es ist einfach nur Arm was ihr der Deutschen Sportanglerschaft antut.
Manche behaupten ja sie hätten genug "Eier",mir kommt es vor als sind es eher Tomatensamen. 

#h


----------



## Knispel (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

@Gründler,
denn finde erst einmal Leute die das machen. Als ich noch in Amt und Würden war, habe ich einmal gewagt, etwas zu versuchen zu ändern. Das Geschreie und Gezeter hättest Du mal hören sollen, wäre bald unehrenhaft aus einem "Großverein" hier in der Stadt rausgeschmissen worden - ich bin heute noch gebranntmarkt dort auf Lebzeit. Ich bin dort raus und kann von Glück sagen, dass ich einen Verein gefunden habe welcher nicht so "weltfremd" ist, wo der Vorstand nicht denkt, er wäre das Maß aller Dinge


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *



> Ich bin dort raus und kann von Glück sagen, dass ich einen Verein gefunden habe welcher nicht so "weltfremd" ist, wo der Vorstand nicht denkt, er wäre das Maß aller Dinge


In einem Verband oder ein freier Verein anständiger Angler?


----------



## Knispel (24. März 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In einem Verband oder ein freier Verein anständiger Angler?


 
Ein *Verein* anständiger, weltoffenen und vorausblickenden Angler, welcher aber leider auch dem 
VdSF angehört. Aber das sind hier bis auf nur einen DAV - Verein ( Firmensportfischerverein ) leider alle, da hier nur unser LFV ein anerkannter Verband im Text unseres Fischereigesetzes darstellt und Prüfungen und der gleichen abnehmen darf.


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Stimmt das oder ist das auch ein Aprilscherz 
http://www.lfvbremen.de/1_Start/25_Aktuelles.html

wenn das stimmt, sollte sich unser LFV Bremen wirklich einmal Gedanken machen. Aber ich glaube, diese Blöße gibt sich unser LFV Präsident nebst Präsidium nicht, nachdem er/sie in der Vergangenheit wirklich "lobende" Worte über den DAV hat/haben verlauten lassen ....


----------



## gründler (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Selbst wenn es ein Scherz ist,so ist er doch gelungen.

Als VDSF Landesverband würde auch ich anderen VDSF LV's empfehlen aus'n VDSF Bund auszutreten.

Wenn das alle VDSF LV's getan haben und zum DAV Bund gewechselt sind,brauchen wa auch keine Fusion mehr und alle sind happy.


|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

ich glaube, dass war kein Scherz
Das war der genannte Kündigungstermin


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass war kein Scherz
> Das war der genannte Kündigungstermin


 
Auf der Verbandsseite von Bayern hab ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Da am 14/15.04. der VDSF-Verbandsaussschuss tagt, in dem laut offenen Brief das Präsidium ja beschliessen lassen will, dass im November die jetzt vorliegende Satzung so beschlossen werden soll (ohne weitere Diskussion mit dem DAV), und dem Briefwechsel diesbezüglich zwischen Mohnert und Braun (wir berichteten), würde es mich eher wundern, wenn da jetzt schon der Austritt aktiv vor der Ausschusssitzung erfolgt wäre.

Es sei denn, um Fristen zu wahren und evtl. den Beschluss nach der Auschusssitzung wieder zurückzunehmen..

Seit den 80ern wollte Bayern schon des öfteren austreten und hats nie gemacht, warum sollte es diesmal mehr als eine Drohung sein?

Zumal das alles ja auch im bayrischen Verband nicht gerade unumstritten ist und es da untereinander (Bezirksverbände) auch heftige Diskussionen gibt.

Und auch bei uns gabs ja nen Aprilscherz:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238438

Warum sollten nicht ernsthafte Hanseaten sowas auch hinkriegen??

Wenngleich man sich dann nach dem Hintergrund für so einen Scherz fragen muss - bei unserem ist der ja klar ;-))

Auf der anderen Seite wird ein klares Briefdatum genannt, was neben den eigentlich nicht gerade für Späßchen bekannten Hanseaten auch eher für Realität spricht..

Ein klares Statement dazu von unseren Quellen im VDSF (Bund wie einige Landesverbände) war dazu aber noch nicht zu bekommen..

Lesen wir also noch ein bisschen Kaffeesatz....


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, müssen die zum 31.03. kündigen, wenn sie zum 01.01.2013 raus sein wollen.
Insofern wäre es konsequent :m

Und warum sollte ausgerechnet Bremen sowas als Aprilscherz melden. Die haben sich doch bisher aus allem rausgehalten#c


----------



## Knispel (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ausgerechnet Bremen sowas als Aprilscherz melden. Die haben sich doch bisher aus allem rausgehalten#c


 
Gerade das macht mich ja etwas stutzig - nirgens, noch nicht einmal auf der Bayernseite ist im Moment etwas zufinden und gerade Bremen meldet das am 1.4. |kopfkrat
Aber warten wir einfach ab - wenn das stimmt, wird das vom betreffenden LFV schon gemeldet werden.


----------



## Hanns Peter (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, müssen die zum 31.03. kündigen, wenn sie zum 01.01.2013 raus sein wollen.



Stimmt so nicht ganz:



> § 7 Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft
> 
> Die Mitgliedschaft erlischt:
> 
> ...



Von daher hätten die, wenn es kein Aprilsscherz gewesen wäre/ist, locker die VAS-Sitzung abwarten können.


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

OK, dann ist das entweder ein Aprilscherz oder eine weitere Drohgebärde, denn die Rücknahme des Austrittsantrags sollte jederzeit möglich sein.

Fragt sich ja auch, ob ein *Landes*verband so eine Entscheidung alleine fällen darf, ohne vorher von den Kreisverbänden autorisiert worden zu sein.
Aber über Demokratie und VDSF nachzudenken, ist mir jetzt zu müßig.
Und da es den meisten ja ohnehin egal ist, dass sie verarxxxt werden, kann ihnen das Wie ja auch egal sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Ist kein Scherz.
Die Geschäftsstelle der Bayern bestätigte mir telefonisch den Austritt aus dem VDSF per Einschreiben mit Rückschein..


----------



## Franky (5. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Zu wann? Zum 1.4.12 oder 31.12.12?


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

nicht zum 01.04. ; wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe zum 31.12. ( Kündigungsfrist)
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Geht rechtlich/laut Satzung in meinen Augen erst zum 01.02. 2014..

Deswegen verstehe ich ja nicht, warum das jetzt noch vor der Verbandsausschusssitzung passiert ist, dieja in 10 Tagen eh stattfindet...


----------



## Fischdieb (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster *

Zum Thema Informationsfluss:

Der Landesverband Sachsen informiert regelmäßig und schon seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen auf seiner Homepage:

Siehe:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Sorry, das aktuellste ist da das gemeinsame Schreiben der beiden Dachverbände und die Erklärung der (w)irren Initiative...

Nix von den Dokumenten, die jetzt unverändert abgestimmt werden müssen, nix von der mangelhaften Information der Landesverbände durch die Bundesverbände, nix von den Anmerkungen von Notar und Wirtschaftsprüfer und deren Kritik, nix zu den Äußerungen Niedersachsens, nix zu unserem offenen Brief...

Das ist bestenfalls (gezielte??) Verschleierung..

Aber sicher  keine offene und umfassende  Information!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Zum Thema Informationsfluss:
> 
> Der Landesverband Sachsen informiert regelmäßig und schon seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen auf seiner Homepage:
> 
> ...



Dies ist das Problem welches hier immer wieder angesprochen wird.
Und dieses eigentliche Problem kommt bei Dir auch nicht an.

Ich Frage mich ernsthaft, willst Du es nicht verstehen oder kannst Du es nicht?

Welchen Informationsgehalt ziehst Du aus diesen Unterlagen auf dieser genannten Homepage?

Da ist doch nur Blablabla und sind keine Fakten.
Keine Ziele, keine Begründungen nichts.

Die Unterlagen vom VDSf (siehe LSFV Nds) sind auch hier nicht öffentlich gemacht worden. Keine Stellungnahme zum jetzigen Stand der Dinge. NULL!


ich verstehe es nicht warum die Funktionäre den Begriff Transparenz, Demokratie, umfassende Informationspflicht nicht verstehen.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster*

Fischdieb

keine Ahnung, woher Du kommst.
Ich würde das bestenfalls  Ansatz einer Informationspolitik nennen.
Warum und mit welchem Mandat in eine Initiative gegangen?
etc: keine Aussagen.
aktuelle Entwicklungen - Null
Du, man muss dazu keine Seiten schreiben und wird via I.net auch nicht alle erreichen, aber einige eben doch.
Gruß A.


----------

